# Cheato



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Im considering turning one AC into a cheato fuge because I recently saw an amazing article on how to do it. 
I was wondering 2 things: 
who's gonna spare a little bit of their cheato when it comes to trimming time?
and when I'll be doing my trimmings in the future, can I just throw the excess in my tank with african cichlids??? 
I usually do so with the purple bubble aglae and with the hair algae that grow on the output of my filters and the fish always eat them


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

#3: will cheato grow under LED white light??? 24 of them clustered together


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ozi said:


> #3: will cheato grow under LED white light??? 24 of them clustered together


I believe so, I think ameekplec or cid had led over theirs in the past

also if your looking for cheato, I can give you a zip lock full, give let me know when you're in my area (yonge/401) or (bayview/401)


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome, thanks a lot!!!
Well I'm always in your area...that's around where I live too. When we made that trade (starfish for some frags) a year ago I actually just walked to your place 
Anyways, I gotta finish up my exams first, then mod the AC and then I'll give you a shout. I won't need too much, a tennis ball size clump would be more than enough.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ozi said:


> Awesome, thanks a lot!!!
> Well I'm always in your area...that's around where I live too. When we made that trade (starfish for some frags) a year ago I actually just walked to your place
> Anyways, I gotta finish up my exams first, then mod the AC and then I'll give you a shout. I won't need too much, a tennis ball size clump would be more than enough.


yeah I remember you, but I thought you moved downtown or etobicoke or something...maybe mixing you up with another guy

either way, let me know when you want some!


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

i wish it was me that moved downtown  
im done exams and i'm free for the rest of the week, so when can i come get a bit of cheato from you? 


and does anyone know if african cichlids will eat cheato or if it could be bad/toxic for them? i tried googling it up and couldn't really find anything.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

pretty much any day, I'll PM u my number give me a call when you're free, and if I'm around/home come on by!


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

can i have some cheato too???


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I should be able to give some to you too, but I'm not going to drive to woodbridge lol I'm near bayview/401


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

i've been to your place i think.. i picked up a finger leather coral from you before and some frags


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

mr_brixs said:


> i've been to your place i think.. i picked up a finger leather coral from you before and some frags


maybe, been a while then! hehe I've lost track lol


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

yup been a while.. the frags is bigger now but the xenia did not make it... but yah when are you free??? any frags for sale?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

mr_brixs said:


> yup been a while.. the frags is bigger now but the xenia did not make it... but yah when are you free??? any frags for sale?


might be some frags :O we shall see

i'll pm u my number, call me on the weekend when you can come by to see if i'm home


----------

